# Golden jackel - how much power ?



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

These golden jackels (about the size of a medium to large dog) have been eating my water pipes...

i cant use a gun becasue you cant use guns near buildings here.

what is the best combination of bands (Therabands gold only) and ammo... ?

i thing therabands gold 25-20mm + 14mm steel ball should work.. or should i go with bigger ammo like 15/16mm steel ball/lead ?

i really wanna make it work with a slingshot because if i cant so i have to use a bow and its so hard hitting the small ones with a bow...


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I would NOT recommend trying to kill anything that big with a slingshot ... You would have to be very close and very lucky to be successful. As an alternative, you might consider using a slingbow ... it will be more compact than a full sized bow but should be about as accurate. The arrow will kill by bleeding. The slingshot generally kills by blunt force trauma. You would have to get just the right head shot with the slingshot, hitting the thing in the brain area ... pretty small target. With the bow, you have the entire chest area for a target, which is considerably bigger than the brain.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

+1 with Charles... Golden jackals are robust and tougher than nails. The odds of your killing one with a slingshot are close to zero. You definitely need to put an arrow into them. If you can use a crossbow, that would be best. Barring that, a bow would be OK and a sling bow could do.

If you can legally trap them, that might be a viable option. Good luck with your problem.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey when I was in your neck of the wood we had problems with them geting in to the mres stash we had so we snared them but really it did not solve the problem there were a lot of them and got smart fast.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Charles said:


> I would NOT recommend trying to kill anything that big with a slingshot ... You would have to be very close and very lucky to be successful. As an alternative, you might consider using a slingbow ... it will be more compact than a full sized bow but should be about as accurate. The arrow will kill by bleeding. The slingshot generally kills by blunt force trauma. You would have to get just the right head shot with the slingshot, hitting the thing in the brain area ... pretty small target. With the bow, you have the entire chest area for a target, which is considerably bigger than the brain.
> 
> Cheers ... Charles


Ok, so i am not gonna use a slingshot, or a slingbow... (power is very so compared to a good recurve) thanks.



Lacumo said:


> +1 with Charles... Golden jackals are robust and tougher than nails. The odds of your killing one with a slingshot are close to zero. You definitely need to put an arrow into them. If you can use a crossbow, that would be best. Barring that, a bow would be OK and a sling bow could do.
> 
> If you can legally trap them, that might be a viable option. Good luck with your problem.


My options are Legally shooting them with airgun but i dont want to because of the ricochet. my other option is to use a bow wich i think will work. i got a license for fox and jackel traps but i dont got a license to kill them after they have been traped. so i think my best option is luring them into another property that i can use guns there


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

SniperHunts said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > I would NOT recommend trying to kill anything that big with a slingshot ... You would have to be very close and very lucky to be successful. As an alternative, you might consider using a slingbow ... it will be more compact than a full sized bow but should be about as accurate. The arrow will kill by bleeding. The slingshot generally kills by blunt force trauma. You would have to get just the right head shot with the slingshot, hitting the thing in the brain area ... pretty small target. With the bow, you have the entire chest area for a target, which is considerably bigger than the brain.
> ...


Well, that sounds like a good solution. Best of luck.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------

